
Google employees protest its interrogation of two coworkers - AndrewBissell
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/19/google-employees-protested-security-team-interrogation-memo-says.html
======
marcoseliziario
Interrogation. A loaded term to call a 1-on-1. And frankly, 20 protesters?

~~~
AndrewBissell
Love to have my 1-on-1s last 2.5 hrs and be conducted by the company
investigations team.

~~~
marcoseliziario
well, not sure if that's the case, but some acts do warrant the participation
of the investigations team, or maybe even lawyers. The company has the
fiduciary duty of defending herself against hostile actions that threaten
their business or existence.

